# CZ 75 P-07 Duty



## soobaroo (Nov 27, 2008)

Is this gun in the US market yet or is it coming soon? I've been looking at the CZ line and this one interests me.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*CZ 75-P-07 Duty*

:smt1099 Its out, I bought one about Two weeks ago love it I just got back from a IDPA match today and going to take it to the rang tommarrow. I'll do Photo and a range report.

PD Bill:smt083


----------

